# Bad EGR / Valve Cover Gaskets, Does Either Burn Gas



## Danaleer (Feb 10, 2014)

So I have a bad EGR (whole part was replaced but I guess they missed some wiring within the system), and the valve cover gaskets need replacing. I have a rough idle/misfiring, which I was told was from the bad EGR, but I also have noticed that my car is burning gas quicker than it should. Is this problem from either of the issues I have with my car?

And if anyone has any info on how to replace the gaskets myself, I would love some info.


----------



## 99 maximo (Jan 21, 2014)

Get a Haynes book for replacing the gaskets. As for the gas issue I'm not sure. I need to have my valve cover gaskets, and intake manifold gaskets replaced. I was just gunna take it to a mechanic. He said he would do it for around $250. Good Luck.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If the EGR valve is partially open/sticking during idle, then there will be rough idling and possible misfiring. The misfiring will result in reduced MPG. With the engine shut off, manually operate the EGR valve with your fingers to insure that it's not sticking.


----------

